# micro editor not installed by pkg



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Jun 30, 2022)

Micro looks great.  

For some unknown reason `pkg install micro` or `pkg install editors/micro`, even `pkg install micro-2.0.10_2` not working, - exit with no Errors with:

```
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
```

BUT nothing really by `pkg info micro` or `pkg info | grep editor` shows that micro was installed.

`pkg search micro-2` give the results:

```
antimicro-2.23_3               Program for mapping keyboard and mouse to a gamepad
micro-2.0.10_2                 Modern and intuitive terminal-based text editor
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 30, 2022)

No problem on my system  ("latest" branch):

```
Updating latest repository catalogue...
latest repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    micro: 2.0.10_2 [latest]

Number of packages to be installed: 1

The process will require 11 MiB more space.
3 MiB to be downloaded
```

Try `pkg update -f` .


----------



## Erichans (Jun 30, 2022)

Works fine with me (on "latest" repository). What do you get from:

```
[1] % which micro
/usr/local/bin/micro
[2] % /usr/local/bin/micro
<editor micro starts>
```


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Jun 30, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> Try `pkg update -f` .


This solve the problem but I not understand the source of problem, because any other pkg installed correctly...


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Jun 30, 2022)

Erichans said:


> Works fine with me (on "latest" repository). What do you get from:
> 
> ```
> [1] % which micro
> ...


Starts without any problem.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 30, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> Try `pkg update -f` .





Sergei_Shablovsky said:


> This solve the problem but I not understand the source of problem, because any other pkg installed correctly...



Hard to tell. Maybe the previously downloaded package repository catalogue (packagesite.pkg) was corrupted.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2022)

What does `pkg info -x micro` output?


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Jun 30, 2022)

SirDice said:


> `pkg info -x micro` output


micro-2.0.10_2


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Jun 30, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> Hard to tell. Maybe the previously downloaded package repository catalogue (packagesite.pkg) was corrupted.


Thank You!
This is only one thought that come to my mind...

BUT another *IMPORTANT* problem come in: WHY packagesite.pkg corrupt ? 
Disk are ok (hw raid-5), memory are perfect, no any visible relative errors in syslog... Hm...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2022)

Sergei_Shablovsky said:


> micro-2.0.10_2


There. So it's installed. Now look at the output from `pkg info -l micro`


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Jun 30, 2022)

SirDice said:


> There. So it's installed. Now look at the output from `pkg info -l micro`


Installed and working, but I need to know source of problem when it not installed normal way, but only with “-f” key...

```
micro-2.0.10_2:
    /usr/local/bin/micro
    /usr/local/share/doc/micro/README.md
    /usr/local/share/licenses/micro-2.0.10_2/LICENSE
    /usr/local/share/licenses/micro-2.0.10_2/MIT
    /usr/local/share/licenses/micro-2.0.10_2/catalog.mk
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2022)

There is no difference between `pkg install ...` or `pkg install -f ...`. All the `-f` option does is force a reinstall if the package is already installed.


----------

